# CBBT Monday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Meeting at Sea View around 8. Call if interested. 289-5136


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

fisherman, I was hoping to catch up with you last week. This week I'm stuck with duty. Hope to catch you next week at HRBT.

Robert


----------

